# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Are these Dianabol pills real or fake?

## Joe2012

They are 10 mg pills. British Dragon gear.

Real or fake????

----------


## wmaousley

Edit your post, mentioning UGL lab names id against the rules and the pills are from British Dispensary

----------


## Americanman10

look legit from other pictures ive seen

----------


## dirtydopey

they are british dispensery did they come with the bottle in the picture i cant see the border hope they work out for you.

----------


## mr007

Not 100% sure. But my source has always came through with legit gear and i hhave a pack that look just like those just haven't used them yet. Changed my goals

----------


## Soar

Try sucking on one for about thirty seconds, it should hold its shape and sharp edges for quite a while. Also if you crush one it should stay in large chunks.

I couldn't tell by the picture but they looked red? Telling me they're the 5mg not 10mg also they're British Dispensary not British dragon. 

Cheers Soar

----------


## faither

Oxybol 50mg oxymetholone do they look good have a holograph on them I know this is not a guarantee .

----------


## P4z

The pills are real and ive used them for 20/50, they worked good for me and i gained 11 kg, even with that low mg per day. About 1 kg water dropped after, the rest is still in me  :Smilie:

----------

